# Is the future of the medical coding industry important to you?



## AmyReed (Nov 20, 2011)

Were you also inspired by Suzi Morrow's article regarding the importance of mentoring in the November 2011 edition of Coding Edge? (attached) 

If so, you're just the coder I'm looking for! I am a CPC-A looking to build a mentor relationship with an experienced coder. 

Please email me at reed.amylee@gmail.com so we can begin a discussion!


----------



## anicho4250@aol.com (Nov 29, 2011)

*mentorship*

I enjoyed reading Suzi Morrow's article in the November issue. But how many billing companies, and medical facilities are  willing to do so. I don't think most of these places have the manpower to, and most don't want to be bothered. They want you to have 2-3 years experience. We need a Suzi Morrow in every medical facility for that to happen, until then we just have to stay focus on what we as newly certified coders want, and that is someone to give us that first break.

I have been working in a hospital for the past 10 years not in the capacity of coding, and I cannot get an interview because of my lack of experience. I hope to find a position not particularly in coding and I can work my way up to where I want to be.


----------

